# Farsi vivo



## *Eli*

Hi!!!
The english for "farsi vivo" or " presentarsi"
Thanks
Eli!!!


----------



## mymicius

i'd say "show up".


----------



## moodywop

*Eli* said:
			
		

> Hi!!!
> The english for "farsi vivo" or " presentarsi"
> Thanks
> Eli!!!


 
_Show up _in British English and just _show _in American English

_I was supposed to see him last night but the bastard never showed up_


----------



## Silvia

moodywop said:
			
		

> _I was supposed to see him last night but the bastard never showed up_


  

First day at school, uh?


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> First day at school, uh?


 
yep, and this wop was as moody as ever


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> _Show up _in British English and just _show _in American English
> 
> _I was supposed to see him last night but the bastard never showed up_


AE - showed _or_ showed up (I only use the second, personally)


----------



## Adel

Se il significato è "non presentarsi", "non venire (ad un appuntamento di variotipo) Io direi anche "turn up".
Per es.: The class started at 9.00 but she/he didn't turn up.
Ciao,Ciao
Adel


----------



## Artrella

Ciao!  Ieri ho domandato questo in spagnolo, vorrei sapere se quella frase in italiano significa lo stesso che in spagnolo.  Allora portreste dirmi che vuol dire?
Grazie!


----------



## moodywop

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao! Ieri ho domandato questo in spagnolo, vorrei sapere se quella frase in italiano significa lo stesso che in spagnolo. Allora portreste dirmi che vuol dire?
> Grazie!


 
Actually I think we recently discussed _farsi vivo_ and I and others translated it as _show up. _

However I'm pleased you brought it up again because I've found that even dictionaries(not just native speakers ) disagree with each other!

Some dictionaries *only* give _show(up). _Others - including my trusted Italian dictionary - *only *give the meaning _dar notizie di sé(be in touch)._

It's actually used in both meanings but isn't it odd how we all forgot about the second(very common) sense? Well at least *I* did!

_Gli avrò detto cento volte della mia festa ma sabato sera non si è fatto vivo/non si è visto(he didn't show up)_

_Fatti vivo di tanto in tanto = pleae keep in touch/don't be a stranger_

_Doveva chiamarmi ieri ma non si è fatto vivo = he was supposed to call me yesterday but he never did/I didn't hear from him_

_Beh, fatti vivo tu allora = OK, I'll be expecting to hear from you _or just _OK, *you *call me then_

I think we've covered every possible situation _farsi vivo_ is used in. But with language(s) you never know...

Carlo


----------



## Silvia B

Significa "fatti sentire" "fatti vedere"

Es. "buone vacanze! fatti vivo quando ritorni che usciamo a bere qualcosa insieme!"

Ciao!


----------



## Artrella

Sii Moody, tu hai ragione, ora ricordo.  Ma stavo sentendo una canzone e ho ascoltato quella frase e mi sono confusa con quella in spagnolo.
Scusa a tutti per lo sbaglio...e grazie per rispondere.


----------



## cchloe

Please help me translate this, i have managed to translate the rest of a very long letter....thanks everyone

...mi piacerebbe vederti,magari fai un pò di vacanza da quelle parti... fatti viva, ti penso spesso.. 

i would like to see (you?? or it??- as in a place), i wish to have a little vacation before i go...(fatti viva???) i think of you often...


----------



## Elisa68

_I would like to see you. While you're there, why not have a break/vacation? Keep in touch, I think of you often..._


----------



## lsp

Wouldn't you say in addition to "keep in touch," it can also be used as "Don't be a stranger"?


----------



## queentr48

Hi
"Fatti Viva" literally means "make yourself alive" so the " do not be a stranger is quite appropriate.
TR


----------



## Alxmrphi

Jana brought up this verb in another thread, I went to look it up, wasn't in the dictionary, but I saw this thread.

The dictionary definition of this verb would be .. "to show up/to turn up"
and it is used for meeting people, and if they didn't turn up you would say it, and this is roughly all to this verb, or does it have dark secret other meaning, as Italian verbs tend to do?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I can't think about any secret meaning...

"...ma quella stronza  non si è fatta viva" would be how I'd tell a friend about a girl who stood me up and didn't show up to a date.


----------



## kan3malato

HI!!
Does it make sense to you all? 
"I know..sorry It's a while that I don't show up".


ps
Tray you all translate it in Italian(just native English I mean....)


----------



## Alxmrphi

kan3malato said:
			
		

> HI!!
> Does it make sense to you all?
> "I know..sorry It's a while that I don't show up".
> 
> 
> ps
> Tr*a*y you all translate it in Italian(just native English I mean....)



It doesn't make sense, I don't exactly understand what you mean.
Has it been a while since the last time you "showed up"?


----------



## kan3malato

mmmmmmmmm 
I mean:
"lo so scusa..E' da un pò che non mi faccio vivo".


----------



## Panpan

kan3malato said:
			
		

> HI!!
> Does it make sense to you all?
> "I know..sorry It's a while that I don't  since I showed up".
> 
> 
> ps
> Tray you all translate it in Italian(just native English I mean....)


 
It makes sense if you are talking about showing up somewhere where you are expected regularly, like a class or a club.  If it is somewhere you often go, but not at any particular time, you can also say
"I know..sorry It's a while since I last showed my face".

Panpan


----------



## moodywop

Actually kan has rightly mentioned a second meaning of "farsi vivo" which we had forgotten to mention.



			
				kan3malato said:
			
		

> lo so scusa..E' da un pò che non mi faccio vivo".


 
A few days after this thread was opened last September a badly-missed forera brought up the topic again and helped us come up with a more comprehensive explanation: link



> Some dictionaries *only* give _show(up). _Others - including my trusted Italian dictionary - *only *give the meaning _dar notizie di sé(be in touch)._
> 
> It's actually used in both meanings but isn't it odd how we all forgot about the second(very common) sense? Well at least *I* did!
> 
> _Gli avrò detto cento volte della mia festa ma sabato sera non si è fatto vivo/non si è visto(he didn't show up)_
> 
> _Fatti vivo di tanto in tanto = please keep in touch/don't be a stranger_
> 
> _Doveva chiamarmi ieri ma non si è fatto vivo = he was supposed to call me yesterday but he never did/I didn't hear from him_
> 
> _Beh, fatti vivo tu allora = OK, I'll be expecting to hear from you _or just _OK, *you *call me then_


 
You will also often hear: _si è rifatto vivo _(often suggesting it's the last thing you wanted)

Oh the good old days when foreros used to all pitch in and work together to discover new nuances, instead of just giving pat one-line replies...


----------



## kan3malato

Thank you guys!! very helpful


----------



## angelico76

Ciao,
dovrei dire:
- l'altra volta rimanemmo (i.e. rimanere d'accordo) che mi sarei fatto vivo alla fine del mese....

What I'm trying to say is that we (this guy and I) agreed I'd have kept in touch with him under some circumstances....

Any help?
Grazie


----------



## TrentinaNE

How about:  Last time we agreed that you'd hear from me by/at the end of the month.   ??

Elisabetta


----------



## lingogal

TrentinaNE said:


> How about:  Last time we agreed that you'd hear from me by/at the end of the month.   ??
> 
> Elisabetta


----------



## angelico76

Perfetto! In questo caso non va bene "show up" o "turn up" ma sicuramente "hear from me"....Mi spiace ma mica mi veniva in mente è?


----------



## WKLIZE

Paulfromitaly said:


> I can't think about any secret meaning...
> 
> "...ma quella stronza  non si è fatta viva" would be how I'd tell a friend about a girl who stood me up and didn't show up to a date.



stood me up sarebbe mi ha dato buca?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

WKLIZE said:


> stood me up sarebbe mi ha dato buca?


Esattamente.


----------



## WKLIZE

thanks a lot


----------



## nbkc4d8

Would "fatti vedere" mean the same thing as "fatti viva"...."Don't be a stranger" or "Keep in touch!"


----------



## Allen3

C'è un modo di tradurre in inglese il modo di dire 'farsi vivi' mantenedo la corrispondenza con vita? Qualcosa con live, o alive quindi?
Per dire 'quando qualcuno non si fa vivo ecc..'.

Grazie.


P.M. Forum utilissimo, bravi.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Allen!

L'ho cercato un po' con google e non l'ho trovato,
ma il mio libro "2001 Espressioni Idiomatiche Italiane e Inglesi" m'ha aiutato!

È dato come "to show up".

Vediamo se riusciamo a costruire frasi simile con "live"...o qualcosa.

If you don't show up____at the meeting, you lose your position.
If you are not there live _at the meeting, you lose your position.
If you are not live______ at the meeting, you lose your position.
If you are not there alive at the meeting, you lose your position. (scherzosa, ironica)

Non l'ho mai visto "farsi vivi" - ma sarà molto utile a me...grazie per la domanda!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Allen e Tim. Sia OP che Hazon traducono _farsi vivo_ con _to turn up_...


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Allen e Tim. Sia OP che Hazon traducono _farsi vivo_ con _to turn up_...


 
Ciao Necsus!
Per fortuna, turn up = show up


----------



## mermigki

*N*el caso che cerchi di un' espressione come "fatti vivo" o "teniamoci in contatto" potresti usare "don't be a stranger", pero' non sono sicura se intendi dire qualcosa del genere..


----------



## Allen3

Volevo sapere se si potesse mantenere la parola 'vivo' dell'idioma.
Invece nell'accezione di 'farsi sentire'? Sempre mantenendo intatto il significato letterale.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Allen3 said:


> Volevo sapere se si potesse mantenere la parola 'vivo' dell'idioma.
> Invece nell'accezione di 'farsi sentire'? Sempre mantenendo intatto il significato letterale.


Ciao Allen3,
Un thread, un argomento.
Per tornare a "farsi vivi" usando lo stesso termine, pare che in inglese non esista.


----------



## traven

> ieri molto molto maleducatamente non mi sono rifatto vivo.



"RIFATTO VIVO" vuol dire che cosa esattamente?

Potrei usare invece "ieri molto molto maleducatamente non mi sono fatto vivo." con lo stesso senso?


----------



## baldpate

It is mentioned earlier in post #14 by moodywop


> You will also often hear: _si è rifatto vivo _(often suggesting it's the last thing you wanted)


The ri- prefix I think just means "again" (or maybe "yet again" if you want to emphasise the unwanted/undesireable aspect suggested by moodywop).

_si è rifatto vivo_ - he turned up yet again ... (and, yet again, we weren't happy to see him!).

In your sentence, if I had missed my appointment several previous times, and did so again yesterday, I think the same applies - yesterday, yet again I didn't show/turn up : how very rude of me ! 
 In this sense I'd say "rifatto" is better than "fatto".


----------



## lingogal

When the sense is negative, one could say "He turned up like a bad penny." at least in my version of AE.

Regarding the "live" part of the Italian expression, all I can think of that would be remotely related is "in the flesh" or "in person". 

Just my two cents (pennies)...


----------



## horseman

I've heard the phrase  "ti fai vivo"...Does it mean .."you showed up!"...?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yes I agree with horseman it means.. Showed up... 

C'è un vecchio thread qui:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=48231


----------



## Miss funny

Ciao, 

come tradurreste il seguente text message:  
_
Ciao tesoro, mi manchi, quando arrivi a casa fatti vivo cosi ci sentiamo
_
Grazie!

Miss F.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Forse ti aiuterebbe questo thread: farsi vivo. (Hi sweetie, I miss you, when you get home, just come over/show up. See you soon.)


----------



## Alfry

Essendo un sms io sarei breve, più o meno così: Hi honey, miss you, get in touch with me as soon as you get home


----------



## Miss funny

Perfetto!

Grazie


----------



## rrose17

Ciao
Il mio amico, sempre ironico, aveva i problemi col suo celluare e al fine ha scoperto che no ho mai ricevuto gli sms che mi ha mandato. Dice
*Ma tu perche non ti sei fatto vivo* (rude word)?!
I'm at a loss. Is it something like _Why didn't you make it work?_


----------



## Blackman

Why didn't you show up?


----------



## Curandera

Hi rrose,

It's not rude. 

Ma perché non ti sei fatto vivo = why didn't you give any sign you were still alive by giving me a ring/contacting me/keeping in touch with me. (literally)

Finalmente si fece vivo = At last he arrived/turned up/showed up/came

Fatti vivo di tanto in tanto = Give us a call every now and then/don't disappear/don't lose touch/show up/let me know about you

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## rrose17

Curandera said:


> It's not rude.


 Thanks! I know what he wrote wasn't rude. He just finished the sentence with a rude word that I thought wouldn't add anything to this discussion...
Thanks Blackman, too.


----------

